# Char Upload



## Larla (4. April 2006)

Hi,

Ich muss mal ein Lob ausprechen an Blasc bzw. die Betreiber die Geilste WoW site ever....

Dennoch habe ich ein Problem. Mein erster Account wird vollständig angezeigt ( sogar Chars die schon lange tot sind ) nur mein 2 Account will er einfach nicht laden.

Woran kann das liegen? wäre cool wenn ich ne antwort bekäme.

Gruss Larla


----------



## B3N (4. April 2006)

Hallo Larla,

vielen Dank für das Lob, wir haben gerade eine Neue Version herausgebracht, versuch es doch bitte mal da mit. Ansonsten bitte auch schauen ob dein zweiter Account auch unter Anzeigeoptionen markiert ist.


----------



## Carsti (8. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich hatte mir relativ schnell nach 1.10 die damalige BLASC-Version runtergeladen und vor zwei Tagen die neueste. Leider bleiben meine Char-Daten immer noch leer, bzw. sind es seit 1.10, so zum Beispiel er hier:

http://www.blasc.de/?c=1493

Letztes Update ist angeblich auch von 2006-04-07 07:41:47. Was stimmt da nicht? Und ja, ich habe im BlascConfig so ziemlich alle Upload-Optionen an. Das Problem gilt leider fuer alle meine Chars... Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Alrike (8. April 2006)

hab das gleiche problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.blasc.de/index.php?c=106396

mit dem manuellen upload hab auhc die neuste version


----------



## Madrok (8. April 2006)

hab genau das gleiche problem. ich lade zwar meine daten hoch (wenn ich wow beende - meldung erscheint), allerdings sieht das bei mir gleich aus wie bei den vorpostern... alles leer =/


----------



## Regnor (8. April 2006)

Madrok schrieb:
			
		

> hab genau das gleiche problem. ich lade zwar meine daten hoch (wenn ich wow beende - meldung erscheint), allerdings sieht das bei mir gleich aus wie bei den vorpostern... alles leer =/
> [post="110977"][/post]​



Hallo, könnt ihr eventuell mal eure BLASCProfilerConfig.lua hier Posten?


----------



## Veriverbium (8. April 2006)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, könnt ihr eventuell mal eure BLASCProfilerConfig.lua hier Posten?



Das tun wir doch gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich habe das gleiche Problem, aber nur mit dem Char den ich derzeit auch aktiv spiele:

»Gandálfur / Magier« 

Die anderen beiden Chars, die ich mal angespielt habe, die korrekt angezeigt:

»Tessaiya / Schurke« »Coelestins / Priester«

Hier wie gewünscht die BLASCProfilerConfig.lua vom 02.04.2006

BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
BLASC_Level = 2;
BLASC_CHARS = {};

Hier noch die BLASCProfiler.toc vom 05.04.2006

## Interface: 11000
## Title: BLASC Profiler
## Author: B3N & Crowley - http://blasc.de
## Notes: Exportiert Charakter-Informationen zur Verwendung auf Gildenseiten
## SavedVariables: BLASCProfile
BLASCProfiler.xml

Ich hoffe, das Dir das an Daten vorerst reichen wird, wenn nicht einfach eine kurze Mail, oder PN, dann kannst Du alles bekommen, was Du haben möchtest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und an dieser Stelle auch ein dickes fettes Lob an alle 'Blasc'ler' ihr macht eine super Arbeit!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (8. April 2006)

Veriverbium schrieb:
			
		

> BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
> BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
> BLASC_Level = 2;
> BLASC_CHARS = {};
> [post="110983"][/post]​



Dummerweise haben wir beim letzten Patch eine leere Config-Datei mit ausgeliefert und darum werden bei vielen Spieler jetzt nur die Grunddaten ausgelesen.
Wenn du die BLASC-Einstellungen nochmal startest und abspeicherst, sollte etwas mehr in der BLASCProfilerConfig.lua drin stehen und dementsprechend auch alles wieder wie gewünscht ausgelsen werden.


----------



## Veriverbium (8. April 2006)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Dummerweise haben wir beim letzten Patch eine leere Config-Datei mit ausgeliefert und darum werden bei vielen Spieler jetzt nur die Grunddaten ausgelesen.
> Wenn du die BLASC-Einstellungen nochmal startest und abspeicherst, sollte etwas mehr in der BLASCProfilerConfig.lua drin stehen und dementsprechend auch alles wieder wie gewünscht ausgelsen werden.
> [post="110987"][/post]​



Ok ... alles zurück ... ich Knalltüte war in x:\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\BLASCProfilerConfig.lua *schäm*

Hier der richtige Inhalt aus x:\World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfilerConfig.lua

BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
BLASC_Level = 2;
BLASC_CHARS = {"Tessaiya@Gilneas","Gandálfur@Gilneas","Coelestins@Gilneas"};
BLASC_DoScanRecipe = 1;
BLASC_DoScanTalents = 1;
BLASC_DoScanEquipment = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBank = nil;
BLASC_DoScanInventory = nil;
BLASC_DoScanGold = nil;
BLASC_DoScanBasic = 1;

(Jetzt habe ich Dussel leider nicht vorher drauf geachtet, ob der Inhalt anders war. Ich teste und melde mich ggf. erneut)

*EDIT:*

Ok, jetzt scheint es wieder zu funktionieren, warum auch immer ;P
VIelen lieben Dank nochmal


----------



## Carsti (8. April 2006)

Gruebel.

BLASC_SaveLocs = nil;
BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
BLASC_Level = 2;
BLASC_CHARS = {"<bankchars>"};
BLASC_DoScanRecipe = 1;
BLASC_DoScanTalents = 1;
BLASC_DoScanEquipment = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBank = 1;
BLASC_DoScanInventory = nil;
BLASC_DoScanGold = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBasic = 1;

Bei den Bankchars stehen nur die, die ich in der Config-UI unten als Bankchar angehakselt habe. Allerdings nur mit ihren regulaeren Daten, die ich nach den Einstellungen oben (Welche Daten sollen im Herold dargestellt werden) erwartet habe. Ihre Bankdaten, die ich unten aktiviert habe (Bankinhalt/Gold) werden nicht dargestellt.

Ich haette erwartet, dass fuer alle meine Chars die oben agekreuzten Daten (Grunddaten, Ausruestung, Talente, Rezepte) angezeigt werden, und fuer die unten angehakten Banchars zusaetzlich Bank und Gold. Stattdessen werden die Grunddaten der Bankchars angezeigt, und die Spielchars gar nicht. Muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## Alrike (8. April 2006)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Dummerweise haben wir beim letzten Patch eine leere Config-Datei mit ausgeliefert und darum werden bei vielen Spieler jetzt nur die Grunddaten ausgelesen.
> Wenn du die BLASC-Einstellungen nochmal startest und abspeicherst, sollte etwas mehr in der BLASCProfilerConfig.lua drin stehen und dementsprechend auch alles wieder wie gewünscht ausgelsen werden.
> [post="110987"][/post]​



denn wärs doch super den download einfach zu aktulisieren das wir uns eine funktionierende version dlen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-> ftp://ftp.planet-multiplayer.de/sites/rpg...ASCProfiler.zip (funzt nicht)


----------



## B3@R (9. April 2006)

Ich habe genau das selbe prob..
allerdings bei jedem char...

erneutes speichern der einstellungen wie oben beschrieben hat bei mir auch nix gebracht.. TT

das is alles was angezeigt wird...
http://www.blasc.de/?c=127877


----------



## Crowley (10. April 2006)

Kurze Info dazu: Wir bleiben dran, diesen Fehler auszumerzen. Allerdings ist Regnor, der für das Client-Programm verantwortlich ist zur Zeit im Umzugsstress und kann deshalb BLASC nicht sehr viel Zeit widmen. Aber ich denke, dass wir bald einen Patch veröffentlichen können, der das Problem behebt. Allerdings kann ich nicht versprechen, dass das noch vor Ostern geschieht.


----------



## Kazhirai (10. April 2006)

Eine Frage wie kann ich meinen meinen Chhar uploaden?????




Thx Kazhirai


----------



## B3@R (11. April 2006)

hoi
also bei mir funktioniert jetzt alles wieder einwandrfrei, warum auch immer ^^
hab eigentlich nix mehr geändert...
allerdings war das erste mal wo er meien daten wieder übertragen hat und sie dann auch zu sehen waren, nachdem WoW bei mir abgestürzt ist ^^


----------



## Meatwookie (11. April 2006)

Bei mir zeigt der nur Stufe, Rasse/Klasse, Gilde(Gildenrang), PvP Rang und der Server... und oben kann ich nur Charakter und Visitenkarten anklicken...

»http://www.blasc.de/?c=91414«


----------



## MrWilson (11. April 2006)

Selbes Problem hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.blasc.de/?c=3506

Naja in den Anzeigeoptionen ist alles richtig markiert, ich weiß nicht woran es liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja mal auf ein Update warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (18. Januar 2007)

MrWilson schrieb:


> Selbes Problem hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Servus, es wird im laufe des Tages ein Update geben welches folgende Fehler behebt:
- BLASC Char Upload
- BLASCrafter Juwelenschleifen
- BLASCProfiler Ingamefehler

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Svipall (19. Januar 2007)

Hi,

auch ich möchte euch erstmal mit Lob überschütten für die die Arbeit und Ideen die Ihr vom BLASC Team hier so abgebt.
Sauber!

Leider habe ich auch ein Problem mit meinen Char's.
Diese sind schlichteweg gar nicht vorhanden, obwohl er der Client bei jedem beenden sagt das er das Profil hochlädt.

Die .lua sieht so aus:

BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
BLASC_DoScanFactions = 1;
BLASC_DoScanRecipe = 1;
BLASC_DoScanTalents = 1;
BLASC_DoScanEquipment = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBank = 1;
BLASC_DoScanInventory = 1;
BLASC_DoScanGold = nil;
BLASC_DoScanBasic = 1;
BLASC_CHARS = {"Taurinomo@Teldrassil","Svipall@Teldrassil"};

Aber die Chars finde ich nicht.

Woran kann das liegen?

Thx a lot schon mal........


----------



## Regnor (19. Januar 2007)

Halle Svipall

kannst du bitte mal deine debug.txt schicken? Außerdem überprüfe bitte ob das BLASCAddOn auch in WoW aktiv ist.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## *Ulukay* (Gast) (19. Januar 2007)

Hallo liebes Buffed.de Team

Mein Char upload funzt schon lange irgendwie nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/?c=394925

Die Traumwandler Rüstung trag ich, glaub ich zumindest, schon seit September nicht mehr.

Wenn ich bei WoW auslogge steht immer unten, das nichts verändert wurde und daher nichts übertragen wird.

Lade immer die aktuellen Versionen, wenn aufgefordert.
Immer mit der Hoffnung, das ich mir meinen Char hier mit seiner Ausrüstung wieder anschauen kann.

Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen?

Viele Grüße aus Fürth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Wirklich tolle Seite!!! Weiter so!


----------



## mercynew (19. Januar 2007)

Guten Morgen,


genau das Problem habe ich auch.
Mein Char mercynew ist immer noch Stufe 51 und hat veraltete Sachen an.

Ich binn allerdings kein Speziallist wie manche hier, daher bringen mir irgendwelche
Codes nicht ? Sind für mich Böhmische Dörfer.


ansconsen, sehr schöne Seite!!

Gruß


mercy


----------



## Obscurus (19. Januar 2007)

Hallöchen,

habe gestern mit dem Patch des Plugins, wieder nen Upload gefahren,
habe seit BC erst einen Ring an meinem Char ausgetauscht, und dieser wird auf buffed.de falsch dargestellt.

http://www.buffed.de/?c=63207

Der untere Ring.

Scheelitring
Wird beim Anlegen gebunden
Finger
Ausdauer +$i
Intelligenz +$i
Zauberschaden und Heilung +$i
Benötigt Stufe 62


----------



## Svipall (19. Januar 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> Halle Svipall
> 
> kannst du bitte mal deine debug.txt schicken? Außerdem überprüfe bitte ob das BLASCAddOn auch in WoW aktiv ist.
> 
> Gruß Regnor



Danke für die schnelle Antwort, Regnor.

Also ich habe nachgesehen, als AddOn ist es schön angehakt, also aktiv.
Auch eben hat er beim beenden wieder gemeldet, das er das Profil im Herold abgleicht.

Wie erzeuge ich die debug.txt ? Im AddOn Verzeichnis und im BLASCProfiler Verzeichnis ist keine soche Datei.

Danke und Gruß.


----------



## *Belegurth* (Gast) (19. Januar 2007)

Hiho,

habe seid BC das Problem, dass zwar mein Char ein Update bekommt,  doch auf der Seite noicht akzualisiert wird. Des weiteren habe ich bei Drops ab grün immer eine Fehlermeldung.

Reicht einfaches neuinstallieren oder was soll ich tun?


----------



## Regnor (19. Januar 2007)

@alle die Probleme bei grünen Drops haben
habt ihr das Update von gestern (18.01.2007) nachmittag installiert?

@alle die die meldung bekommen das nix verändert wurde
schaut bitte in WoW unter AddOns nach ob der BLASCPROFILER auch wirklich aktiv ist!
habt ihr das Update von gestern (18.01.2007) nachmittag installiert?

@alle die die meldung bekommen das der char hochgeladen wurde, es sich auf der webseite aber nix ändert
schaut bitte in WoW unter AddOns nach ob der BLASCPROFILER auch wirklich aktiv ist!
habt ihr das Update von gestern (18.01.2007) nachmittag installiert?

@Svipall
schau in das BLASC Verzeichnis ("World of Warcraft\BLASC")

@Obscurus
an dem Anzeigefehler arbeiten wir gerade und gehen davon aus ihn bald behoben zu haben

@alle die ich vergessen habe oder die andere Probleme haben
bitte hier nochmal schreiben und Problem schildern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Regnor


----------



## Gast (19. Januar 2007)

update von gestern 18.01. installiert, addon in wow aktiv, nach beenden von wow kam die meldung "aktualisiert". heute morgen guck ich nach, meine hexe nicht aktuell, meine draenei-priesterin überhaupt nicht gelistet.


----------



## Regnor (19. Januar 2007)

Gast schrieb:


> update von gestern 18.01. installiert, addon in wow aktiv, nach beenden von wow kam die meldung "aktualisiert". heute morgen guck ich nach, meine hexe nicht aktuell, meine draenei-priesterin überhaupt nicht gelistet.



hallo, kannst du mir bitte mal deine "debug.txt" (BLASC Verzeichnis) und deine "BLASCProfiler.lua" (WTF\Account\ACCNAME\SavedVariables) schicken? 
ich werd das dann überprüfen

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Svipall (19. Januar 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> @Svipall
> schau in das BLASC Verzeichnis ("World of Warcraft\BLASC")



Bitte sehr:

19.01.2007 10:02:38<<- Lade RSS
19.01.2007 10:02:38<<- BLASC Version: 0.16.1 Build:230
19.01.2007 10:02:38<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
19.01.2007 10:02:38->> WoW Build Version: 6320
19.01.2007 10:02:38->> Programm gestartet
19.01.2007 10:02:38->> Timer:1000
19.01.2007 10:02:38->> WoWFileName: C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
19.01.2007 10:02:38->> Autoupdate: -1
19.01.2007 10:02:38->> Modus: 31
19.01.2007 10:02:38->> Gold: 0
19.01.2007 10:02:38->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
19.01.2007 10:02:38->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
19.01.2007 10:02:38->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
19.01.2007 10:02:38->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
19.01.2007 10:02:38->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
19.01.2007 10:02:38->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
19.01.2007 10:02:38->>FTP_Anonym: 1
19.01.2007 10:02:38WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
19.01.2007 10:02:39WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
19.01.2007 10:03:01->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (19.01.2007 10:03:01)
19.01.2007 10:03:01->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
19.01.2007 10:03:01->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
19.01.2007 10:03:01->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
19.01.2007 10:18:14->> WoW als beendet erkannt
19.01.2007 10:18:14->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
19.01.2007 10:18:14->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
19.01.2007 10:18:14->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
19.01.2007 10:18:14->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
19.01.2007 10:18:14->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
19.01.2007 10:18:14->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
19.01.2007 10:18:14->>FTP_Anonym: 1
19.01.2007 10:18:14WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
19.01.2007 10:18:14WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
19.01.2007 10:18:14<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
19.01.2007 10:18:14<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\SVIPALL\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
19.01.2007 10:18:14<<- Datei gefunden C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\SVIPALL\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
19.01.2007 10:18:14->> Suche abgeschlossen
19.01.2007 10:18:14->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
19.01.2007 10:18:14->> Aktuelles Profil: SVIPALL
19.01.2007 10:18:14->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\SVIPALL\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
19.01.2007 10:18:14->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
19.01.2007 10:18:14->> FTP: Connected.
19.01.2007 10:18:15->> FTP: Connection established
19.01.2007 10:18:15<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
19.01.2007 10:18:15<<- Laden von ({7FF81765-897A-4D59-8F06-D126014E8F14}.lua)
19.01.2007 10:18:15<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({7FF81765-897A-4D59-8F06-D126014E8F14}.lua
19.01.2007 10:18:15FTPPREPUT Filename=C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat   -- SERVERFILENAME={7FF81765-897A-4D59-8F06-D126014E8F14}.lua
19.01.2007 10:18:15Deaktiviert für BC
19.01.2007 10:18:15FTPAFPUT
19.01.2007 10:18:15<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
19.01.2007 10:18:15<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
19.01.2007 10:18:15->> FTP: Disconnecting.
19.01.2007 10:18:15->> FTP: Disconnected.
19.01.2007 10:18:15->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
19.01.2007 10:18:15->> FTP: Connected.
19.01.2007 10:18:15->> FTP: Connection established
19.01.2007 10:18:15->> Lade KnownID
19.01.2007 10:18:16->> entpacke KnownID
19.01.2007 10:18:16->> KnownID geladen
19.01.2007 10:18:16WDBConfig Start
19.01.2007 10:18:16WDBConfig geladen
19.01.2007 10:18:16->> Start Wissensdatenbank
19.01.2007 10:18:16->> Parse itemcache
19.01.2007 10:18:16<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
19.01.2007 10:18:16->> Start Parsen 1432031
19.01.2007 10:18:16<<- ClientVersion: 6320
19.01.2007 10:18:19<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
19.01.2007 10:18:19->> Ende Parsen 1435203
19.01.2007 10:18:19->> Parse questcache
19.01.2007 10:18:19<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
19.01.2007 10:18:19->> Start Parsen 1435218
19.01.2007 10:18:19<<- ClientVersion: 6320
19.01.2007 10:18:19<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
19.01.2007 10:18:19->> Ende Parsen 1435343
19.01.2007 10:18:19->> Parse creaturecache
19.01.2007 10:18:19<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
19.01.2007 10:18:19->> Start Parsen 1435359
19.01.2007 10:18:19<<- ClientVersion: 6320
19.01.2007 10:18:20<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
19.01.2007 10:18:20->> Ende Parsen 1435609
19.01.2007 10:18:20->> Parse gameobjectcache
19.01.2007 10:18:20<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
19.01.2007 10:18:20->> Start Parsen 1435609
19.01.2007 10:18:20<<- ClientVersion: 6320
19.01.2007 10:18:20<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
19.01.2007 10:18:20->> Ende Parsen 1435890
19.01.2007 10:18:20->> Sprachkontrolle
19.01.2007 10:18:20->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
19.01.2007 10:18:20->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
19.01.2007 10:18:20->> FTP: Disconnecting.
19.01.2007 10:18:20->> FTP: Disconnected.
19.01.2007 10:23:20<<- Lade RSS
19.01.2007 10:28:20<<- Lade RSS
19.01.2007 10:30:07->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (19.01.2007 10:30:07)
19.01.2007 10:30:07->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
19.01.2007 10:30:07->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
19.01.2007 10:30:07->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
19.01.2007 10:32:02->> WoW als beendet erkannt
19.01.2007 10:32:02->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
19.01.2007 10:32:02->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
19.01.2007 10:32:02->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
19.01.2007 10:32:02->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
19.01.2007 10:32:02->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
19.01.2007 10:32:02->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
19.01.2007 10:32:02->>FTP_Anonym: 1
19.01.2007 10:32:02WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
19.01.2007 10:32:02WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
19.01.2007 10:32:02<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
19.01.2007 10:32:02<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\SVIPALL\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
19.01.2007 10:32:02<<- Datei gefunden C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\SVIPALL\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
19.01.2007 10:32:02->> Suche abgeschlossen
19.01.2007 10:32:02->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
19.01.2007 10:32:02->> Aktuelles Profil: SVIPALL
19.01.2007 10:32:02->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\SVIPALL\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
19.01.2007 10:32:02->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
19.01.2007 10:32:02->> FTP: Connected.
19.01.2007 10:32:03->> FTP: Connection established
19.01.2007 10:32:04<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
19.01.2007 10:32:04<<- Laden von ({A1B0D434-471E-449C-940E-938176734B6A}.lua)
19.01.2007 10:32:04<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({A1B0D434-471E-449C-940E-938176734B6A}.lua
19.01.2007 10:32:04FTPPREPUT Filename=C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat   -- SERVERFILENAME={A1B0D434-471E-449C-940E-938176734B6A}.lua
19.01.2007 10:32:04Deaktiviert für BC
19.01.2007 10:32:04FTPAFPUT
19.01.2007 10:32:04<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
19.01.2007 10:32:04<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
19.01.2007 10:32:04->> FTP: Disconnecting.
19.01.2007 10:32:04->> FTP: Disconnected.
19.01.2007 10:32:04->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
19.01.2007 10:32:04->> FTP: Connected.
19.01.2007 10:32:04->> FTP: Connection established
19.01.2007 10:32:04->> Lade KnownID
19.01.2007 10:32:05->> entpacke KnownID
19.01.2007 10:32:05->> KnownID geladen
19.01.2007 10:32:05WDBConfig Start
19.01.2007 10:32:05WDBConfig geladen
19.01.2007 10:32:05->> Start Wissensdatenbank
19.01.2007 10:32:05->> Parse itemcache
19.01.2007 10:32:05<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
19.01.2007 10:32:05->> Start Parsen 2261296
19.01.2007 10:32:05<<- ClientVersion: 6320
19.01.2007 10:32:08<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
19.01.2007 10:32:08->> Ende Parsen 2264437
19.01.2007 10:32:08->> Parse questcache
19.01.2007 10:32:08<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
19.01.2007 10:32:08->> Start Parsen 2264453
19.01.2007 10:32:08<<- ClientVersion: 6320
19.01.2007 10:32:09<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
19.01.2007 10:32:09->> Ende Parsen 2264578
19.01.2007 10:32:09->> Parse creaturecache
19.01.2007 10:32:09<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
19.01.2007 10:32:09->> Start Parsen 2264593
19.01.2007 10:32:09<<- ClientVersion: 6320
19.01.2007 10:32:09<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
19.01.2007 10:32:09->> Ende Parsen 2264828
19.01.2007 10:32:09->> Parse gameobjectcache
19.01.2007 10:32:09<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
19.01.2007 10:32:09->> Start Parsen 2264843
19.01.2007 10:32:09<<- ClientVersion: 6320
19.01.2007 10:32:09<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
19.01.2007 10:32:09->> Ende Parsen 2265125
19.01.2007 10:32:09->> Sprachkontrolle
19.01.2007 10:32:09->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
19.01.2007 10:32:09->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
19.01.2007 10:32:09->> FTP: Disconnecting.
19.01.2007 10:32:09->> FTP: Disconnected.
19.01.2007 10:33:25->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (19.01.2007 10:33:25)
19.01.2007 10:33:25->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
19.01.2007 10:33:25->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
19.01.2007 10:33:25->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
19.01.2007 10:35:09->> WoW als beendet erkannt
19.01.2007 10:35:09->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
19.01.2007 10:35:09->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
19.01.2007 10:35:09->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
19.01.2007 10:35:09->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
19.01.2007 10:35:09->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
19.01.2007 10:35:09->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
19.01.2007 10:35:09->>FTP_Anonym: 1
19.01.2007 10:35:09WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
19.01.2007 10:35:09WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
19.01.2007 10:35:09<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
19.01.2007 10:35:09<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\SVIPALL\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
19.01.2007 10:35:09<<- Datei gefunden C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\SVIPALL\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
19.01.2007 10:35:09->> Suche abgeschlossen
19.01.2007 10:35:09->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
19.01.2007 10:35:09->> Aktuelles Profil: SVIPALL
19.01.2007 10:35:09->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\SVIPALL\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
19.01.2007 10:35:09->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
19.01.2007 10:35:09->> FTP: Connected.
19.01.2007 10:35:10->> FTP: Connection established
19.01.2007 10:35:10<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
19.01.2007 10:35:10<<- Laden von ({623C6C56-79A2-44FF-941B-8DB8CA8C2FFC}.lua)
19.01.2007 10:35:10<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({623C6C56-79A2-44FF-941B-8DB8CA8C2FFC}.lua
19.01.2007 10:35:10FTPPREPUT Filename=C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat   -- SERVERFILENAME={623C6C56-79A2-44FF-941B-8DB8CA8C2FFC}.lua
19.01.2007 10:35:10Deaktiviert für BC
19.01.2007 10:35:10FTPAFPUT
19.01.2007 10:35:10<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
19.01.2007 10:35:10<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
19.01.2007 10:35:10->> FTP: Disconnecting.
19.01.2007 10:35:10->> FTP: Disconnected.
19.01.2007 10:35:10->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
19.01.2007 10:35:10->> FTP: Connected.
19.01.2007 10:35:10->> FTP: Connection established
19.01.2007 10:35:10->> Lade KnownID
19.01.2007 10:35:11->> entpacke KnownID
19.01.2007 10:35:11->> KnownID geladen
19.01.2007 10:35:11WDBConfig Start
19.01.2007 10:35:11WDBConfig geladen
19.01.2007 10:35:11->> Start Wissensdatenbank
19.01.2007 10:35:11->> Parse itemcache
19.01.2007 10:35:11<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
19.01.2007 10:35:11->> Start Parsen 2447140
19.01.2007 10:35:11<<- ClientVersion: 6320
19.01.2007 10:35:14<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
19.01.2007 10:35:14->> Ende Parsen 2450265
19.01.2007 10:35:14->> Parse questcache
19.01.2007 10:35:14<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
19.01.2007 10:35:14->> Start Parsen 2450281
19.01.2007 10:35:14<<- ClientVersion: 6320
19.01.2007 10:35:14<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
19.01.2007 10:35:14->> Ende Parsen 2450421
19.01.2007 10:35:14->> Parse creaturecache
19.01.2007 10:35:14<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
19.01.2007 10:35:14->> Start Parsen 2450437
19.01.2007 10:35:14<<- ClientVersion: 6320
19.01.2007 10:35:15<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
19.01.2007 10:35:15->> Ende Parsen 2450687
19.01.2007 10:35:15->> Parse gameobjectcache
19.01.2007 10:35:15<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
19.01.2007 10:35:15->> Start Parsen 2450687
19.01.2007 10:35:15<<- ClientVersion: 6320
19.01.2007 10:35:15<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
19.01.2007 10:35:15->> Ende Parsen 2450968
19.01.2007 10:35:15->> Sprachkontrolle
19.01.2007 10:35:15->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
19.01.2007 10:35:15->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
19.01.2007 10:35:15->> FTP: Disconnecting.
19.01.2007 10:35:15->> FTP: Disconnected.
19.01.2007 10:35:27->> Manueller Datenabgleich
19.01.2007 10:35:27<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
19.01.2007 10:35:27<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\SVIPALL\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
19.01.2007 10:35:27<<- Datei gefunden C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\SVIPALL\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
19.01.2007 10:35:27->> Suche abgeschlossen
19.01.2007 10:35:27->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
19.01.2007 10:35:27->> Aktuelles Profil: SVIPALL
19.01.2007 10:35:27->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\SVIPALL\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
19.01.2007 10:35:27->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
19.01.2007 10:35:27->> FTP: Connected.
19.01.2007 10:35:27->> FTP: Connection established
19.01.2007 10:35:27<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
19.01.2007 10:35:27<<- Laden von ({117F7158-4EDA-434C-9327-22053638A2B0}.lua)
19.01.2007 10:35:27<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
19.01.2007 10:35:27<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
19.01.2007 10:35:27->> FTP: Disconnecting.
19.01.2007 10:35:27->> FTP: Disconnected.
19.01.2007 10:35:27->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
19.01.2007 10:35:27->> FTP: Connected.
19.01.2007 10:35:27->> FTP: Connection established
19.01.2007 10:35:27->> Lade KnownID
19.01.2007 10:35:28->> entpacke KnownID
19.01.2007 10:35:28->> KnownID geladen
19.01.2007 10:35:28WDBConfig Start
19.01.2007 10:35:28WDBConfig geladen
19.01.2007 10:35:28->> Start Wissensdatenbank
19.01.2007 10:35:28->> Parse itemcache
19.01.2007 10:35:28<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
19.01.2007 10:35:28->> Start Parsen 2464343
19.01.2007 10:35:28<<- ClientVersion: 6320
19.01.2007 10:35:31<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
19.01.2007 10:35:31->> Ende Parsen 2467484
19.01.2007 10:35:31->> Parse questcache
19.01.2007 10:35:31<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
19.01.2007 10:35:31->> Start Parsen 2467500
19.01.2007 10:35:31<<- ClientVersion: 6320
19.01.2007 10:35:32<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
19.01.2007 10:35:32->> Ende Parsen 2467640
19.01.2007 10:35:32->> Parse creaturecache
19.01.2007 10:35:32<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
19.01.2007 10:35:32->> Start Parsen 2467656
19.01.2007 10:35:32<<- ClientVersion: 6320
19.01.2007 10:35:32<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
19.01.2007 10:35:32->> Ende Parsen 2467906
19.01.2007 10:35:32->> Parse gameobjectcache
19.01.2007 10:35:32<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
19.01.2007 10:35:32->> Start Parsen 2467921
19.01.2007 10:35:32<<- ClientVersion: 6320
19.01.2007 10:35:32<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
19.01.2007 10:35:32->> Ende Parsen 2468187
19.01.2007 10:35:32->> Sprachkontrolle
19.01.2007 10:35:32->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
19.01.2007 10:35:32->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
19.01.2007 10:35:32->> FTP: Disconnecting.
19.01.2007 10:35:32->> FTP: Disconnected.
19.01.2007 10:35:49->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (19.01.2007 10:35:49)
19.01.2007 10:35:49->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
19.01.2007 10:35:49->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
19.01.2007 10:35:49->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
19.01.2007 12:38:53->> WoW als beendet erkannt
19.01.2007 12:38:54->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
19.01.2007 12:38:54->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
19.01.2007 12:38:54->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
19.01.2007 12:38:54->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
19.01.2007 12:38:54->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
19.01.2007 12:38:54->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
19.01.2007 12:38:54->>FTP_Anonym: 1
19.01.2007 12:38:54WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
19.01.2007 12:38:54WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
19.01.2007 12:38:54<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
19.01.2007 12:38:54<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\SVIPALL\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
19.01.2007 12:38:54<<- Datei gefunden C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\SVIPALL\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
19.01.2007 12:38:54->> Suche abgeschlossen
19.01.2007 12:38:54->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
19.01.2007 12:38:54->> Aktuelles Profil: SVIPALL
19.01.2007 12:38:54->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\SVIPALL\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
19.01.2007 12:38:54->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
19.01.2007 12:38:54->> FTP: Connected.
19.01.2007 12:38:54->> FTP: Connection established
19.01.2007 12:38:54<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
19.01.2007 12:38:54<<- Laden von ({707158C8-50BA-45BC-A9CA-99C1774098CA}.lua)
19.01.2007 12:38:54<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({707158C8-50BA-45BC-A9CA-99C1774098CA}.lua
19.01.2007 12:38:54FTPPREPUT Filename=C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat   -- SERVERFILENAME={707158C8-50BA-45BC-A9CA-99C1774098CA}.lua
19.01.2007 12:38:55Deaktiviert für BC
19.01.2007 12:38:55FTPAFPUT
19.01.2007 12:38:55<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
19.01.2007 12:38:55<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
19.01.2007 12:38:55->> FTP: Disconnecting.
19.01.2007 12:38:55->> FTP: Disconnected.
19.01.2007 12:38:55->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
19.01.2007 12:38:55->> FTP: Connected.
19.01.2007 12:38:55->> FTP: Connection established
19.01.2007 12:38:55->> Lade KnownID
19.01.2007 12:38:56->> entpacke KnownID
19.01.2007 12:38:56->> KnownID geladen
19.01.2007 12:38:56WDBConfig Start
19.01.2007 12:38:56WDBConfig geladen
19.01.2007 12:38:56->> Start Wissensdatenbank
19.01.2007 12:38:56->> Parse itemcache
19.01.2007 12:38:56<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
19.01.2007 12:38:56->> Start Parsen 9871828
19.01.2007 12:38:56<<- ClientVersion: 6320
19.01.2007 12:38:59<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
19.01.2007 12:38:59->> Ende Parsen 9874984
19.01.2007 12:38:59->> Parse questcache
19.01.2007 12:38:59<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
19.01.2007 12:38:59->> Start Parsen 9875000
19.01.2007 12:38:59<<- ClientVersion: 6320
19.01.2007 12:38:59<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
19.01.2007 12:38:59->> Ende Parsen 9875140
19.01.2007 12:38:59->> Parse creaturecache
19.01.2007 12:38:59<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
19.01.2007 12:38:59->> Start Parsen 9875156
19.01.2007 12:38:59<<- ClientVersion: 6320
19.01.2007 12:38:59<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
19.01.2007 12:38:59->> Ende Parsen 9875406
19.01.2007 12:38:59->> Parse gameobjectcache
19.01.2007 12:38:59<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
19.01.2007 12:38:59->> Start Parsen 9875421
19.01.2007 12:38:59<<- ClientVersion: 6320
19.01.2007 12:39:00<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
19.01.2007 12:39:00->> Ende Parsen 9875687
19.01.2007 12:39:00->> Sprachkontrolle
19.01.2007 12:39:00->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
19.01.2007 12:39:00->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
19.01.2007 12:39:00->> FTP: Disconnecting.
19.01.2007 12:39:00->> FTP: Disconnected.


----------



## Regnor (19. Januar 2007)

Hi Svipall,
kannst du bitte mal den BLASCLoader starten und dein BLASC auf Version 0.16.2 patchen?

Gruß Reg


----------



## Svipall (19. Januar 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> Hi Svipall,
> kannst du bitte mal den BLASCLoader starten und dein BLASC auf Version 0.16.2 patchen?
> 
> Gruß Reg



So, habe ich gemacht. In der Debug steht die neue Versionsnummer.
Gleiches Verhalten.
"Daten werden zu Herold hochgeladen" sagt er, angezeigt wird nix.

Evtl. liegt das Problem ja auch an der Aufnahme resp. Darstellung auf eurer Seite und nicht auf der Clientseite???

Ich bin jetzt auch erstmal für 3 wochen im Ausland. Dann schau ich nochmal. Evtl. geht ja dann was.

Wäre wirklich schön, wenn dieses eigentlich tolle Feature funktionieren würde.

Thx für Deine Unterstützung, REg.


EDIT:
Na prima. Was immer Du/Ihr gemacht habt war erfolgreich. Nun ist der Char da.
Thx again. Prima Service.


----------



## Rambyx (21. Januar 2007)

Ich hatte gehofft, hier im Forum die Lösung zu finden. Aber mir geht es so wie vielen andern auch...
Ich habe BLASC gestern aktualisiert (heute provisorisch nochmals den BLASCLoader geladen). Ich habe definitiv den BLASCProfiler als Addon aktiviert. Und trotzdem wird mein Char nun seit mindestens 2 Wochen nicht mehr aktualisiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Anhang ist meine debug.txt . Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, denn ich könnte mir mittlerweile ein WoW-Leben ohne BLASC nicht mehr vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke im Voraus!


----------



## C'boath (22. Januar 2007)

Hi

habe irgendwie auch das selbe Probz.  seit BC ne Blutelfin angefangen und probiert Sie in die DB zu bekommen... nur wird zwar was mit Herold-Server abgeglichen und auch manchmal Daten angeblich geupt aber der Char kann in der Liste nirgends gefunden werden...

hier meine BLASCProfilerConfig.lua

BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
BLASC_DoScanFactions = 1;
BLASC_DoScanRecipe = 1;
BLASC_DoScanTalents = 1;
BLASC_DoScanEquipment = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBank = nil;
BLASC_DoScanInventory = nil;
BLASC_DoScanGold = nil;
BLASC_DoScanBasic = 1;
BLASC_CHARS = {"Taedia@Die Silberne Hand"};


----------



## *Arogtar* (Gast) (22. Januar 2007)

Servus !

habe das gleiche problem mit meinen Chars.

nehmen wir als beispiel meinen main

http://www.buffed.de/?c=76864

ich habe noch die entweihten-schultern an obwohl ich seit zig tagen (seit dem 17. um genau zu sein) LEDERschultern trage.

aktualisieren tut der profiler angeblich, aber es kommt wohl nichts an.

aktuelle version ist drauf, soll ich eventuell auch mal meine config etc posten ?

das geht dann aber frühestens heute abend, komme gerade leider nicht an die datei eildieweil ich ned am home pc bin ^^

das hat aber nix mit der low-BW sache von buffed.de aktuell zu tun oder ?

Grüße
   Aro


----------



## Rosteflott (22. Januar 2007)

Hi,

bei mir geht ebenfalls der automatisierte Upload nicht.
Neueste Programmversion ist aktiv, in WoW ebenfalls. Über den manuellen Upload klappt alles wunderbar, nur wäre die Automatisierung eben nett.


----------



## mercynew (23. Januar 2007)

Guten Morgen,


bei mir funktioniert es immer noch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eigentlich schade, aber ich werde den ganzen Kram jetzt löschen.

Bringt im Moment ja eh nichts, außer dass man sich ärgert,

das es nicht funktioniert.

Auf meine Mail ist leider auch nicht geantwortet worden.

Bin aber nicht sauer, ist ja viel arbeit so ne Seite zu bearbeiten.

Ich werde es in 1 - 2 Monaten nochmal versuchen,

Vielleicht klappt es dann besser.


Euch allen einen schönen Tag


mercy


----------



## Roran (24. Januar 2007)

C schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> habe irgendwie auch das selbe Probz.  seit BC ne Blutelfin angefangen und probiert Sie in die DB zu bekommen... nur wird zwar was mit Herold-Server abgeglichen und auch manchmal Daten angeblich geupt aber der Char kann in der Liste nirgends gefunden werden...
> 
> ...


Mach mal einen Manuellen Upload unter www.buffed.de
Im Moment sind die Server unter Höchstlast am arbeiten,
da hilft nur Geduld.
Soviel wie ich mit bekommen hab,
wird sich da bald was ändern.


----------



## Plutorios (25. Januar 2007)

Hi!
Hab Blasc neu und meine Daten werden angeblich geuploaded, erscheinen aber nirgendwo. Beim manuellen upload gibt er die Fehlermeldung: parse error in line 1 Deine "BLASCProfiler.lua" ist leider ungültig, hast du den BLASCProfiler installiert?
Hab aber alles installiert und aktiviert.

Meine debug:
25.01.2007 00:40:52<<- Lade RSS
25.01.2007 00:40:52<<- BLASC Version: 0.16.2 Build:231
25.01.2007 00:40:52<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
25.01.2007 00:40:52->> WoW Build Version: 6337
25.01.2007 00:40:52->> Programm gestartet
25.01.2007 00:40:52->> Timer:1000
25.01.2007 00:40:52->> WoWFileName: C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
25.01.2007 00:40:52->> Autoupdate: -1
25.01.2007 00:40:52->> Modus: 31
25.01.2007 00:40:52->> Gold: 0
25.01.2007 00:40:52->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
25.01.2007 00:40:52->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
25.01.2007 00:40:52->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
25.01.2007 00:40:52->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
25.01.2007 00:40:52->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
25.01.2007 00:40:52->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
25.01.2007 00:40:52->>FTP_Anonym: 1
25.01.2007 00:40:52WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
25.01.2007 00:40:52WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
25.01.2007 00:42:17->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (25.01.2007 00:42:17)
25.01.2007 00:42:17->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
25.01.2007 00:42:17->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
25.01.2007 00:42:17->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> WoW als beendet erkannt
25.01.2007 00:43:21->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
25.01.2007 00:43:21->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
25.01.2007 00:43:21->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
25.01.2007 00:43:21->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
25.01.2007 00:43:21->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
25.01.2007 00:43:21->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
25.01.2007 00:43:21->>FTP_Anonym: 1
25.01.2007 00:43:21WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
25.01.2007 00:43:21WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
25.01.2007 00:43:21<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
25.01.2007 00:43:21<<- Suche nach C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
25.01.2007 00:43:21<<- Datei gefunden C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> Suche abgeschlossen
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> Aktuelles Profil: xx
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> FTP: Connected.
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> FTP: Connection established
25.01.2007 00:43:21<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
25.01.2007 00:43:21<<- Laden von ({EDCBE972-8106-4007-BE73-A3C214AC8A38}.lua)
25.01.2007 00:43:21<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({EDCBE972-8106-4007-BE73-A3C214AC8A38}.lua
25.01.2007 00:43:21FTPPREPUT Filename=C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat   -- SERVERFILENAME={EDCBE972-8106-4007-BE73-A3C214AC8A38}.lua
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> FTP: Starting FTP transfer
25.01.2007 00:43:21FTPWORKBEGIN
25.01.2007 00:43:21FTPWORKS
25.01.2007 00:43:21FTPWORKD Datentransfer: 100% (Geschwindigkeit 0,00 KB/s )
25.01.2007 00:43:21FTPWORKE
25.01.2007 00:43:21FTPWORKEND
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> FTP: Transfer complete
25.01.2007 00:43:21FTPAFPUT
25.01.2007 00:43:21<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
25.01.2007 00:43:21<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> FTP: Disconnecting.
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> FTP: Disconnected.
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> FTP: Connected.
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> FTP: Connection established
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> Lade KnownID
25.01.2007 00:43:22->> entpacke KnownID
25.01.2007 00:43:22->> KnownID geladen
25.01.2007 00:43:22WDBConfig Start
25.01.2007 00:43:22WDBConfig geladen
25.01.2007 00:43:22->> Start Wissensdatenbank
25.01.2007 00:43:22->> Parse itemcache
25.01.2007 00:43:22<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
25.01.2007 00:43:22->> Start Parsen 16873875
25.01.2007 00:43:22<<- ClientVersion: 6337
25.01.2007 00:43:24<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
25.01.2007 00:43:24->> Ende Parsen 16875703
25.01.2007 00:43:24->> Parse questcache
25.01.2007 00:43:24<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
25.01.2007 00:43:24->> Start Parsen 16875703
25.01.2007 00:43:24<<- ClientVersion: 6337
25.01.2007 00:43:24<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
25.01.2007 00:43:25->> Ende Parsen 16877187
25.01.2007 00:43:25->> Parse creaturecache
25.01.2007 00:43:25<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
25.01.2007 00:43:25->> Start Parsen 16877203
25.01.2007 00:43:25<<- ClientVersion: 6337
25.01.2007 00:43:25<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
25.01.2007 00:43:25->> Ende Parsen 16877328
25.01.2007 00:43:25->> Parse gameobjectcache
25.01.2007 00:43:25<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
25.01.2007 00:43:25->> Start Parsen 16877328
25.01.2007 00:43:25<<- ClientVersion: 6337
25.01.2007 00:43:25<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
25.01.2007 00:43:25->> Ende Parsen 16877468
25.01.2007 00:43:25->> Sprachkontrolle
25.01.2007 00:43:25->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
25.01.2007 00:43:25->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
25.01.2007 00:43:25->> FTP: Disconnecting.
25.01.2007 00:43:25->> FTP: Disconnected.
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> Manueller Datenabgleich
25.01.2007 00:44:09<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
25.01.2007 00:44:09<<- Suche nach C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxxtei gefunden C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> Suche abgeschlossen
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> Aktuelles Profil: xxx
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> FTP: Connected.
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> FTP: Connection established
25.01.2007 00:44:09<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
25.01.2007 00:44:09<<- Laden von ({4F944025-711E-4BC6-9A39-00CE99232402}.lua)
25.01.2007 00:44:09<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
25.01.2007 00:44:09<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> FTP: Disconnecting.
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> FTP: Disconnected.
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> FTP: Connected.
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> FTP: Connection established
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> Lade KnownID
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> entpacke KnownID
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> KnownID geladen
25.01.2007 00:44:09WDBConfig Start
25.01.2007 00:44:09WDBConfig geladen
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> Start Wissensdatenbank
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> Parse itemcache
25.01.2007 00:44:09<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> Start Parsen 16921609
25.01.2007 00:44:09<<- ClientVersion: 6337
25.01.2007 00:44:11<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
25.01.2007 00:44:11->> Ende Parsen 16923343
25.01.2007 00:44:11->> Parse questcache
25.01.2007 00:44:11<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
25.01.2007 00:44:11->> Start Parsen 16923359
25.01.2007 00:44:11<<- ClientVersion: 6337
25.01.2007 00:44:11<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
25.01.2007 00:44:11->> Ende Parsen 16923437
25.01.2007 00:44:11->> Parse creaturecache
25.01.2007 00:44:11<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
25.01.2007 00:44:11->> Start Parsen 16923453
25.01.2007 00:44:11<<- ClientVersion: 6337
25.01.2007 00:44:11<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
25.01.2007 00:44:11->> Ende Parsen 16923578
25.01.2007 00:44:11->> Parse gameobjectcache
25.01.2007 00:44:11<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
25.01.2007 00:44:11->> Start Parsen 16923578
25.01.2007 00:44:11<<- ClientVersion: 6337
25.01.2007 00:44:12<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
25.01.2007 00:44:12->> Ende Parsen 16923718
25.01.2007 00:44:12->> Sprachkontrolle
25.01.2007 00:44:12->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
25.01.2007 00:44:12->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
25.01.2007 00:44:12->> FTP: Disconnecting.
25.01.2007 00:44:12->> FTP: Disconnected.
25.01.2007 00:48:25<<- Lade RSS


----------



## Plutorios (25. Januar 2007)

Hi!
Hab Blasc neu und meine Daten werden angeblich geuploaded, erscheinen aber nirgendwo. Beim manuellen upload gibt er die Fehlermeldung: parse error in line 1 Deine "BLASCProfiler.lua" ist leider ungültig, hast du den BLASCProfiler installiert?
Hab aber alles installiert und aktiviert.

Meine debug:
25.01.2007 00:40:52<<- Lade RSS
25.01.2007 00:40:52<<- BLASC Version: 0.16.2 Build:231
25.01.2007 00:40:52<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
25.01.2007 00:40:52->> WoW Build Version: 6337
25.01.2007 00:40:52->> Programm gestartet
25.01.2007 00:40:52->> Timer:1000
25.01.2007 00:40:52->> WoWFileName: C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
25.01.2007 00:40:52->> Autoupdate: -1
25.01.2007 00:40:52->> Modus: 31
25.01.2007 00:40:52->> Gold: 0
25.01.2007 00:40:52->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
25.01.2007 00:40:52->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
25.01.2007 00:40:52->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
25.01.2007 00:40:52->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
25.01.2007 00:40:52->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
25.01.2007 00:40:52->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
25.01.2007 00:40:52->>FTP_Anonym: 1
25.01.2007 00:40:52WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
25.01.2007 00:40:52WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
25.01.2007 00:42:17->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (25.01.2007 00:42:17)
25.01.2007 00:42:17->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
25.01.2007 00:42:17->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
25.01.2007 00:42:17->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> WoW als beendet erkannt
25.01.2007 00:43:21->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
25.01.2007 00:43:21->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
25.01.2007 00:43:21->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
25.01.2007 00:43:21->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
25.01.2007 00:43:21->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
25.01.2007 00:43:21->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
25.01.2007 00:43:21->>FTP_Anonym: 1
25.01.2007 00:43:21WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
25.01.2007 00:43:21WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
25.01.2007 00:43:21<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
25.01.2007 00:43:21<<- Suche nach C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
25.01.2007 00:43:21<<- Datei gefunden C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> Suche abgeschlossen
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> Aktuelles Profil: xxxx
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> FTP: Connected.
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> FTP: Connection established
25.01.2007 00:43:21<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
25.01.2007 00:43:21<<- Laden von ({EDCBE972-8106-4007-BE73-A3C214AC8A38}.lua)
25.01.2007 00:43:21<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({EDCBE972-8106-4007-BE73-A3C214AC8A38}.lua
25.01.2007 00:43:21FTPPREPUT Filename=C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat -- SERVERFILENAME={EDCBE972-8106-4007-BE73-A3C214AC8A38}.lua
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> FTP: Starting FTP transfer
25.01.2007 00:43:21FTPWORKBEGIN
25.01.2007 00:43:21FTPWORKS
25.01.2007 00:43:21FTPWORKD Datentransfer: 100% (Geschwindigkeit 0,00 KB/s )
25.01.2007 00:43:21FTPWORKE
25.01.2007 00:43:21FTPWORKEND
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> FTP: Transfer complete
25.01.2007 00:43:21FTPAFPUT
25.01.2007 00:43:21<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
25.01.2007 00:43:21<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> FTP: Disconnecting.
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> FTP: Disconnected.
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> FTP: Connected.
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> FTP: Connection established
25.01.2007 00:43:21->> Lade KnownID
25.01.2007 00:43:22->> entpacke KnownID
25.01.2007 00:43:22->> KnownID geladen
25.01.2007 00:43:22WDBConfig Start
25.01.2007 00:43:22WDBConfig geladen
25.01.2007 00:43:22->> Start Wissensdatenbank
25.01.2007 00:43:22->> Parse itemcache
25.01.2007 00:43:22<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
25.01.2007 00:43:22->> Start Parsen 16873875
25.01.2007 00:43:22<<- ClientVersion: 6337
25.01.2007 00:43:24<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
25.01.2007 00:43:24->> Ende Parsen 16875703
25.01.2007 00:43:24->> Parse questcache
25.01.2007 00:43:24<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
25.01.2007 00:43:24->> Start Parsen 16875703
25.01.2007 00:43:24<<- ClientVersion: 6337
25.01.2007 00:43:24<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
25.01.2007 00:43:25->> Ende Parsen 16877187
25.01.2007 00:43:25->> Parse creaturecache
25.01.2007 00:43:25<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
25.01.2007 00:43:25->> Start Parsen 16877203
25.01.2007 00:43:25<<- ClientVersion: 6337
25.01.2007 00:43:25<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
25.01.2007 00:43:25->> Ende Parsen 16877328
25.01.2007 00:43:25->> Parse gameobjectcache
25.01.2007 00:43:25<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
25.01.2007 00:43:25->> Start Parsen 16877328
25.01.2007 00:43:25<<- ClientVersion: 6337
25.01.2007 00:43:25<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
25.01.2007 00:43:25->> Ende Parsen 16877468
25.01.2007 00:43:25->> Sprachkontrolle
25.01.2007 00:43:25->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
25.01.2007 00:43:25->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
25.01.2007 00:43:25->> FTP: Disconnecting.
25.01.2007 00:43:25->> FTP: Disconnected.
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> Manueller Datenabgleich
25.01.2007 00:44:09<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
25.01.2007 00:44:09<<- Suche nach C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
25.01.2007 00:44:09<<- Datei gefunden C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> Suche abgeschlossen
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> Aktuelles Profil: xxxx
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> FTP: Connected.
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> FTP: Connection established
25.01.2007 00:44:09<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
25.01.2007 00:44:09<<- Laden von ({4F944025-711E-4BC6-9A39-00CE99232402}.lua)
25.01.2007 00:44:09<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
25.01.2007 00:44:09<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> FTP: Disconnecting.
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> FTP: Disconnected.
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> FTP: Connected.
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> FTP: Connection established
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> Lade KnownID
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> entpacke KnownID
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> KnownID geladen
25.01.2007 00:44:09WDBConfig Start
25.01.2007 00:44:09WDBConfig geladen
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> Start Wissensdatenbank
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> Parse itemcache
25.01.2007 00:44:09<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
25.01.2007 00:44:09->> Start Parsen 16921609
25.01.2007 00:44:09<<- ClientVersion: 6337
25.01.2007 00:44:11<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
25.01.2007 00:44:11->> Ende Parsen 16923343
25.01.2007 00:44:11->> Parse questcache
25.01.2007 00:44:11<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
25.01.2007 00:44:11->> Start Parsen 16923359
25.01.2007 00:44:11<<- ClientVersion: 6337
25.01.2007 00:44:11<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
25.01.2007 00:44:11->> Ende Parsen 16923437
25.01.2007 00:44:11->> Parse creaturecache
25.01.2007 00:44:11<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
25.01.2007 00:44:11->> Start Parsen 16923453
25.01.2007 00:44:11<<- ClientVersion: 6337
25.01.2007 00:44:11<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
25.01.2007 00:44:11->> Ende Parsen 16923578
25.01.2007 00:44:11->> Parse gameobjectcache
25.01.2007 00:44:11<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
25.01.2007 00:44:11->> Start Parsen 16923578
25.01.2007 00:44:11<<- ClientVersion: 6337
25.01.2007 00:44:12<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
25.01.2007 00:44:12->> Ende Parsen 16923718
25.01.2007 00:44:12->> Sprachkontrolle
25.01.2007 00:44:12->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
25.01.2007 00:44:12->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
25.01.2007 00:44:12->> FTP: Disconnecting.
25.01.2007 00:44:12->> FTP: Disconnected.
25.01.2007 00:48:25<<- Lade RSS


----------

